# Quem é vc?



## patefe renovada

Hola a todos

Un amigo mio hoy ha recibido un mensaje desde un numero desconocido y  la persona que ha mandado el mensaje tambien lleva llamandole. Podemos entender espanol pero esta lengua aunque nos suena mucho, no es entendible.Ni siquiera estamos seguros de que sea portugues.


Quem e vc? Eun t conhecho..Se vc qser a gnt pod s encontra... 


He entendido algo como 'Quien eres o quien es' no te conozco etc..

 Si saben qué significa, me pueden ayudar en la traduccion de esa frase?

Gracias de antemano


----------



## Tanthalas

patefe renovada said:


> Hola a todos
> 
> Un amigo mio hoy ha recibido un mensaje desde un numero desconocido y la persona que ha mandado el mensaje tambien lleva llamandole. Podemos entender espanol pero esta lengua aunque nos suena mucho, no es entendible.Ni siquiera estamos seguros de que sea portugues.
> 
> 
> Quem e vc? Eun t conhecho..Se vc qser a gnt pod s encontra...
> 
> 
> He entendido algo como 'Quien eres o quien es' no te conozco etc..
> 
> Si saben qué significa, me pueden ayudar en la traduccion de esa frase?
> 
> Gracias de antemano


Creo que dice algo así como:

"Quién eres? No te conozco. Si quieres conocer gente puedes encontrarla..."

Me suena a anuncio de publicidad, no sé. Esperemos a ver más opiniones.


----------



## MOC

Quién eres? No te conozco. Si quieres nos podemos encontrar.


----------



## patefe renovada

gracias por la respuesta


----------



## Vanda

patefe renovada said:


> Hola a todos
> 
> Un amigo mio hoy ha recibido un mensaje desde un numero desconocido y  la persona que ha mandado el mensaje tambien lleva llamandole. Podemos entender espanol pero esta lengua aunque nos suena mucho, no es entendible.Ni siquiera estamos seguros de que sea portugues.
> 
> 
> Quem e vc? Eun t conhecho..Se vc qser a gnt pod s encontra...
> 
> 
> He entendido algo como 'Quien eres o quien es' no te conozco etc..
> 
> Si saben qué significa, me pueden ayudar en la traduccion de esa frase?
> 
> Gracias de antemano



É português, sim, mas do tipo sms. 

_ Quem e vc? Eu n t conhecho..Se vc qser a gnt pod s encontra.
_Quem é você? Eu não estou conhecendo (você). Se você quiser a gente pode se encontrar.

Alguien irá traducir al español.  Oops, demorei tanto, que já traduziram.


----------



## patefe renovada

Me confundi.

Aunque no esta seguro Thantalas dice :...Si quieres conocer gente puedes encontrarla..." y es evidente que en la frase existe la palabra 'gente' si no es un falso amigo.

pero MOC dice :..Si quieres nos podemos encontrar.

Cual es correcto?


----------



## MOC

patefe renovada said:


> Me confundi.
> 
> Aunque no esta seguro Thantalas dice :...Si quieres conocer gente puedes encontrarla..." y es evidente que en la frase existe la palabra 'gente' si no es un falso amigo.
> 
> pero MOC dice :..Si quieres nos podemos encontrar.
> 
> Cual es correcto?


 
"gente" no es un falso amigo. "gente" es "gente. Sin embargo, "a gente" en general, significa "nosotros".

"Se vc qser" = "Se você quiser" o sea "Si quieres" o "Si usted quiere".

_"a gnt pod s encontra" = "A gente pode se encontrar" o sea "nosotros podemos encontrarnos" _


----------



## Vanda

MOC explicou a frase de acordo com o português. Nós pode ser substituído por "a gente", brasileiros falam assim com muita freqüência.

De novo, ele foi mais rápido do que eu.


----------



## patefe renovada

Muchas gracias a todos por las respuestas. Disculpen mis comentarios sobre lo correcto. No sé nada de portugues.Solamente intente a pensar cual seria mas logico.


----------



## Alandria

Vanda said:


> MOC explicou a frase de acordo com o português. Nós pode ser substituído por "a gente", brasileiros falam assim com muita freqüência.
> 
> De novo, ele foi mais rápido do que eu.



Os portugueses também falam assim, porém com menos freqüência.


----------



## César Lasso

Sí, aquí en Portugal también se usa "a gente" con el sentido de "nosotros", como ya habéis dicho.

Más particular me parecía el caso de un portugués de Almada (frente a Lisboa) que usaba "a gente" para referirse a sí mismo ("a gente quería...", cuando lo que pretendía es decir "deseo...", "(yo) quería..."

Saludos


----------



## Carfer

Ora aí está uma forma curiosa de plural majestático!!!
Um abraço

Carfer


----------



## César Lasso

...Pois não me parecia um plural majestático, mas por falar nisso, talvez também tenhas razão.

O que te parece «uma mistura de plural majestático e insegurança, com desejo de ocultar o "eu" num "a gente"?»

Tratava-se de uma pessoa arrogante, agressiva e extremamente invejosa.

Abraço,

César


----------



## Carfer

Não sou psiquiatra nem psicólogo, mas apostava que tens razão. E quanto ao plural, digamos que é majestático-plebeu.
Um abraço também

Carfer


----------

